# Red/orange bump on foot



## Namyi (Jan 9, 2012)

Hai guys,

I'm worried about my cockatiel's foot. At first it seemed to have a slight swelling but nothing drastic, but now that a few days have past I can see a small bump on the side of her toe with a red and orange-ish colour.

I'm really worried about her so if anyone has an idea what it could be, if I need to go to a vet asap (I would've gone if we had one nearby) and how to treat it I would really appreciate!

Every reaction is appreciated.


----------



## corisapp (Nov 30, 2012)

Is she showing any other symptoms?


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*red/orange bump on foot*

Is your 'tiel with or near any other birds? My previous cockatiel had a toe broken by a nasty bite from a parakeet. (My 'tiel climbed up on the parakeet's cage.) Could she have injured it on something in her cage? If it looks red around it, especially if there's any swelling or discharge, you should get her to a vet. Hope she is okay!


----------



## Namyi (Jan 9, 2012)

Hai guys,

Thanks for the reactions! C:

My cockatiel ( Ray )does live with another female cockatiel who is 2 years younger but the little one is really easy going and rarely bites anyone and when she does she nibbles so soft you barely feel anything at all.
I don't see them fighting, the young one does like to play with Ray and sometimes chases her through the cage.

there are no sharp objects in the cage so I don't think she could have injured her foot on the toys. She could have bumped into something.. I don't know :C

Ray doesn't give any signs of pain, she can still climb and walk freely like she used to.
She's eating and drinking normally too. She doesn't nibble on it or give it any notice.

I called a vet and he told me it doesn't sound serious and if anything would get worse I should come visit him.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

It looks more like a growth of some sort.


----------



## Namyi (Jan 9, 2012)

bjknight93 said:


> It looks more like a growth of some sort.


Yeah it does... :C 
Would that be bad? D: I mean the vet told me to give her fruit everday but I was wondering if there is anything else I could do for her.

He said not to worry about it since it didn't sound serious.


----------

